
Upstart Americans brandish alligators at the almighty Reg Standards Soviet - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/09/socially_distancing_alligators/
======
samizdis
FYI - this is self-deprecating British humour and derives from the habit of UK
newspapers (of old) always to convert lengths into things such as Nelson's
Columns or double-decker buses, or areas into relative sizes v Wales or
football pitches.

